# Members Forums



## Zadok (Mar 27, 2008)

There are some members forums that I cannot seem to get into e.g. Deacons, Baptist leaders, Elders, Presbyterian Polity etc. Is there a qualification requirement or is there something I have to do through the control panel?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 27, 2008)

Zadok said:


> There are some members forums that I cannot seem to get into e.g. Deacons, Baptist leaders, Elders, Presbyterian Polity etc. Is there a qualification requirement or is there something I have to do through the control panel?


Yes; yes. The names give the qualification for the most part. PM a moderator about joining any forum in particular.


----------



## Zadok (Mar 27, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yes; yes. The names give the qualification for the most part. PM a moderator about joining any forum in particular.



........

I thought that it may have been driven by the personal details submitted when applying for membership.

Can Baptists join the Presbyterian Polity forum?


----------

